# Stupid Question



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

So here is a dumb one for you.... How do I add my personal info like my TT,TV and so on that appears on the bottom of posts? Thanks for the help, Kelle


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Go to MY CONTROLS then PERSONAL PROFILE.


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Click on 'My Controls' at the top right. On the left side of the screen, select 'Edit Signature.' Fill in form there as you would for a post.

NOT a dumb question!


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

kemccarthy said:


> So here is a dumb one for you.... How do I add my personal info like my TT,TV and so on that appears on the bottom of posts? Thanks for the help, Kelle


Click on "My Control" at the top of the individual page, and then on the left column you'll find Edit My Signature, etc. That's where you can do it.

AND, there are no dumb questions...everyone started at the beginning, too!


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

The only stupid questions there are, are the ones not asked...

Like everyone said, My Control at the top and then Edit My Sig on left hand column.

Welcome aboard too btw.

Kos


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

that's right, NO Stupid questions exist!


----------



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

Lookie their, it worked,,,,, Now to figure out how to add a picture


----------



## Java Hounds (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks for asking that Kelle.
I've got a signature now too!








If you search for how to post a picture, it's been detailed previously...now to make the time.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

kemccarthy said:


> Lookie their, it worked,,,,, Now to figure out how to add a picture


As to posting pictures in your *signature area*, it takes a few steps, but is really not that hard...

1. To start with, you need a photo saved in .jpg format. It should be a Landscape orientation (wider than tall), and can be no larger than 385x100 pixels, and should be saved at a resolution that makes a file size no bigger than about 30K.

2. Now you need to save the picture to an accessible website. The easiest is to do that here. Start by going to the 'My Controls' link in the upper right of the screen. Then, in the Menu on the left side, click 'Your Albums'. You should find a 'Create Album' button. Clicking on this, will lead you through setting up an album. Once you have done that, look at the drop down menu on the right (under 'Controls') and you will see an option to 'Upload Image'. This will allow you to browse through your computer, and select the image to want to use. You must give the image a caption, and click 'Post Image' when you are done.

3. With me so far? Good.. The hard part is done! Now you need to grab the URL address to the picture you posted. To do this, click 'View' under that same drop down menu. All of the pictures you have stored in the album will now be visible (in your case, probably only one at this point). Click on the thumbnail for that picture to see the full size version. Once the full size image displays, right-click on the image and select 'Properties' from the pop up window. In the 'Properties' window, you will see the URL address for the image. Highlight the entire address (http:.......... .jpg) and copy. Close the Properties window, and go back to the 'My Controls' link.

4. Back to the Menu on the left side of the screen, look under 'Personal Profile', and click 'Edit Signature'. A window will open up that allows you to place text and images in your signature. This information will appear a the bottom of every post you make, so in consideration of the other members, you should be concise and efficient with what you enter here. To place the image, click the image button (looks like a photo of a tree) above the text entry area, and paste the URL address that you copied into the prompt window that pops up. Click 'OK' in the prompt window, and then 'Update my Signature' below the text entry field, and you are done!

Posting pictures (not in your sig file) is an easy task...once you know the secrets...

From your user page (where are you details are located) at the bottom of the page you'll see "Edit My Profile" (click on that)

Now you will see a listing of items on the left side....click on "Your Albums"

Now you will see a new view in the right hand pane. On the far right, click on the drop down box (just below the word "Controls") and select "Upload Image"

From there it is straight forward on how to add pictures to your Outbackers.com Album.

Now...when you want to post that picture into a thread, you have to all the above items, except instead of clicking on "Upload Image" you will click on "View". Click on any of the pictures you want to add to a thread (it will open up into a bigger view after clicking on it).

Now...here is the tricky part. Once the picture has opened up from clicking on it before, you will have to do a right mouse click on the picture and then select "properties". When the next window opens, you need to copy the address for the picture....starts out as http://www.outbackers.com/forums. Once you've highlighted that link and copied it (by doing a right mouse click)....then you can go to the thread and add this link.

When you are responding to a post, you have the normal window to type you information (icons on the left..open space on the right)

On the toolbar you will see the normal stuff "B" for bold...etc. As you make your way to the right, you will see one icon that looks like a tree (right right of the envelope). Clicking on that will bring up the last popup screen that allows you to paste the link to the picture.

Then you're done...


----------



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Lookie their, it worked,,,,, Now to figure out how to add a picture


As to posting pictures in your *signature area*, it takes a few steps, but is really not that hard...

1. To start with, you need a photo saved in .jpg format. It should be a Landscape orientation (wider than tall), and can be no larger than 385x100 pixels, and should be saved at a resolution that makes a file size no bigger than about 30K.

2. Now you need to save the picture to an accessible website. The easiest is to do that here. Start by going to the 'My Controls' link in the upper right of the screen. Then, in the Menu on the left side, click 'Your Albums'. You should find a 'Create Album' button. Clicking on this, will lead you through setting up an album. Once you have done that, look at the drop down menu on the right (under 'Controls') and you will see an option to 'Upload Image'. This will allow you to browse through your computer, and select the image to want to use. You must give the image a caption, and click 'Post Image' when you are done.

3. With me so far? Good.. The hard part is done! Now you need to grab the URL address to the picture you posted. To do this, click 'View' under that same drop down menu. All of the pictures you have stored in the album will now be visible (in your case, probably only one at this point). Click on the thumbnail for that picture to see the full size version. Once the full size image displays, right-click on the image and select 'Properties' from the pop up window. In the 'Properties' window, you will see the URL address for the image. Highlight the entire address (http:.......... .jpg) and copy. Close the Properties window, and go back to the 'My Controls' link.

4. Back to the Menu on the left side of the screen, look under 'Personal Profile', and click 'Edit Signature'. A window will open up that allows you to place text and images in your signature. This information will appear a the bottom of every post you make, so in consideration of the other members, you should be concise and efficient with what you enter here. To place the image, click the image button (looks like a photo of a tree) above the text entry area, and paste the URL address that you copied into the prompt window that pops up. Click 'OK' in the prompt window, and then 'Update my Signature' below the text entry field, and you are done!

Posting pictures (not in your sig file) is an easy task...once you know the secrets...

From your user page (where are you details are located) at the bottom of the page you'll see "Edit My Profile" (click on that)

Now you will see a listing of items on the left side....click on "Your Albums"

Now you will see a new view in the right hand pane. On the far right, click on the drop down box (just below the word "Controls") and select "Upload Image"

From there it is straight forward on how to add pictures to your Outbackers.com Album.

Now...when you want to post that picture into a thread, you have to all the above items, except instead of clicking on "Upload Image" you will click on "View". Click on any of the pictures you want to add to a thread (it will open up into a bigger view after clicking on it).

Now...here is the tricky part. Once the picture has opened up from clicking on it before, you will have to do a right mouse click on the picture and then select "properties". When the next window opens, you need to copy the address for the picture....starts out as http://www.outbackers.com/forums. Once you've highlighted that link and copied it (by doing a right mouse click)....then you can go to the thread and add this link.

When you are responding to a post, you have the normal window to type you information (icons on the left..open space on the right)

On the toolbar you will see the normal stuff "B" for bold...etc. As you make your way to the right, you will see one icon that looks like a tree (right right of the envelope). Clicking on that will bring up the last popup screen that allows you to paste the link to the picture.

Then you're done...

Wow, thanks for taking the time to write that all out. About to print this out and see if I can make this happen, wish me luck, sounds kind of complicated, but am up for the challenge








[/quote]


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I have found this site - http://www.shrinkpictures.com/ - to be helpful in getting my pictures down to a size that can be uploaded to the site.

Rick


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Oregon_Camper, THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!! It's usually hit and miss for me (don't do it enough). Now I have a cheat sheet


----------

